# Cinco de Mayo Mega Herf



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Feel free to tell me if this stupid:

I imagine 95% are herfing on Cinco de Mayo, the other 5% had life happen and will be pretty

Why not have a CS mega herf. Eveyone who can light up on may 5th say a quick prayer for those 5% and think of the mass herfing that night worldwide. Whether with members or not, come back here post pics, what you did, funny stories, etc.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll be getting married, and if possible, will be having a good cigar that morning! :ss


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll be there - :tu

Partagas Lusi!!!


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Tristan said:


> I'll be getting married, and if possible, will be having a good cigar that morning! :ss


congrats man:tu


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

It is my anniversary so I will need to be discrete as to the pictures I post

TT:cb


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Tristan said:


> I'll be getting married, and if possible, will be having a good cigar that morning!


:bl :bl :bl :bl :bl


----------

